# Error in declaration - auto-entrepreneur URSSAF



## solost1992 (Apr 2, 2014)

I declared twice an amount on the 3rd quarter URSSAF declaration and paid too much. Can I deduct that amount I declared twice on the 4th quarter declaration? I looked on the Internet but can't seem to find an answer. I figure since the charges were already paid, there should be no problem in deducting that sum in the 4th quarter. Thanks.


----------



## zarathustra (Jun 11, 2008)

Can you contact them either by message or phone to let them know the problem. I've had the odd issue in the past, and they were quite good about refunding. In the earlier days I once sent payment electronically and by cheque in error, so paid twice. They asked for a letter from my bank to prove it (even though they could see they took payment twice), and it took about three months to get the payment back. I think these days they're a bit more efficient!


----------



## EuroTrash (Sep 3, 2013)

I've done this the other way round a couple of times - forgotten to mark an invoice as paid, so it didn't appear in my income for the quarter and I underdeclared. I've simply added it to the next quarter's declaration. As long as the total figure for the year is correct, I don't see it make any odds.. 
If it spilled into a different calendar year it would be different though because it would potentially have all kinds of knock on effects - tax, pension, cotisations due if the rate changes... so in that case I guess you'd have to contact them.


----------



## Clic Clac (Aug 15, 2011)

On the AE/Urssaf site go to 'Ma Messagerie', then 'New message' - the dropdown above the message box is 'Votre demande concerne..'

When you click the dropdown the first choice is 'Une demande de remboursement', so it must be a pretty regular occurrence.


----------



## 1790260 (4 mo ago)

Yes, I've done the compensating errors thing too; simply adjust the next trimester's figures. I appreciate that'll not always be applicable though, circumstances dictate.


----------



## solost1992 (Apr 2, 2014)

Thanks everyone, I will do the easiest and deduct it from the 4th quarter declaration.


----------

